# Thats it, we are done for 2008



## Adell Equine (Sep 7, 2008)

This morning at a very nice time of 9:30am we helped bring this cute filly into the world.

She is still nameless (anyone want to help?)

Sires name is - Go Walkabout Dakota AMHR

Dams name is - Keill Dallas AMHR

And photos












She got the hang of standing really good after 2-3 falls on her bum!


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2008)

WOW!!!



:wub





She's gorgeous and what amazing legs!!!!



:wub


----------



## CKC (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree WOW!








Very pretty and I love her color. Can't wait to see future pictures.

Name.....

Go Dallas Go.......(may not be girly enough.... but I thought it was cute)

Kim


----------



## Adell Equine (Sep 7, 2008)

Dallas and Dakota are not really girly names to work with.





I have thought about

Walkabout Sunday Best

But I have to 'sell' the name to mom. This is just the one that she wanted, so she is looking for the best name that fits the filly.


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 7, 2008)

WHAT A LOOKER SHE IS



Even though she is all wet in the picks...she is GORGEOUS!!!!! Congrats


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 7, 2008)

What a beauty!



:wub



:wub

What about Cheyenne, as in Cheyenne Wyoming? Since sire and dam have a city/state in their names (Dallas, Dakota) sort of





Could do something like:

Walkabouts Cheyenne By Morning


----------



## CKC (Sep 7, 2008)

I was thinking whether or not I had ever heard of a girl named Dallas. I pulled it up under baby names....

"Dallas is a common female first name and a very popular surname (source: 1990 U.S. Census)."

Just thought that was interesting.

Also, Dakota Fanning... very famous girl name.


----------



## minimule (Sep 7, 2008)

WOW! Look at those legs! She looks more like a fullsize horse foal than a mini. She should be awesome as she grows up.

Dancing Outta Dallas

Dancing To Dallas


----------



## miniaddiction (Sep 8, 2008)

That was my thought as well MiniMule...

I clicked on and immediately figured she was a big horse foal, until I noticed your hand on her mamas neck and WOW!!!


----------



## Adell Equine (Sep 8, 2008)

minimule said:


> WOW! Look at those legs! She looks more like a fullsize horse foal than a mini. She should be awesome as she grows up.
> Dancing Outta Dallas
> 
> Dancing To Dallas


Yeah I thought she looked just like the other large foals when I was taking the photos too! I LOVE her legs! Long and white, and all over the place!


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 10, 2008)

Holy cow! I thought it was a big horse, and I scrolled back up to see what breed.. a MINI!?!?!? WOW!

Would love to see more photos





Jessi


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 10, 2008)

what a beauty

of course we are waiting for unfolded pics


----------



## Frankie (Sep 11, 2008)

She sure was worth waiting for,,,,,,,very nice!

Congratulations!! !!


----------



## wpsellwood (Sep 11, 2008)

Wozzer!! We need to see more pictures!

How about the name,

Walk In The Park


----------



## minie812 (Sep 11, 2008)

HOW BOUT WALKABOUT'S DALKOTA LOTZALEGZ


----------



## Adell Equine (Sep 11, 2008)

Here are some outside photos taken today.


----------



## cowgurl_up (Sep 11, 2008)

My gosh look at those LEGZ!!!!! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Adell Equine (Sep 11, 2008)

I got more photos! Its sunny, she is playing, what a wonderful day for photos!


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm in love!


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm in love!


----------



## wpsellwood (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow nice foal!! Legs all the way to her a** (you know that saying




very nice thanks for sharing the new photos. my fav color too.


----------



## jleonard (Sep 11, 2008)

She is spectacular!



Are you sure she is a mini? She looks just like a big foal, simply gorgeous!



How big is momma?


----------



## Adell Equine (Sep 12, 2008)

jleonard said:


> She is spectacular!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sire is 34 inches, dam is 33.5 inches.

She does seem more like a mini TB! Momma is not happy that Dove (yes we named her - *Traveling Dove*) runs the field!


----------



## dreaminmini (Sep 15, 2008)

She is beautiful. Gorgeous face and colour, and those legs!!! WOW!!! If you guys ever want to find her a home she'd look great with my little gelding.


----------



## Adell Equine (Sep 15, 2008)

If we wanted to find her a home we would have to go down the long list of people that has fallen in love with her just from our barn!


----------



## shelly (Sep 16, 2008)

OMG!!! Is all I can say!



:shocked I would think she is going to surpass both parents in height with those gorgeous LLLOOOONNNNGGGG legs



:yeah


----------



## maplegum (Sep 16, 2008)

What a stunning looking filly! And those legs are amazing.

You have certainly got one of the best looking foals I have seen in a long time!


----------

